# NEW HEDGIE!!! I LOVE HIM :)



## Greg0r13 (Jan 15, 2011)

My brand new Hedgie  I just got him today. His name is Jose. I'm not sure if he is FULL albino, he has black eyes, not red. Also, right in the middle of his forehead, he has 1 single brown quill. He is 1 of a kind


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

He is cute. I love the one brown quill.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats, he's a handsome hedgie


----------



## StinkyHedgie (Jan 15, 2011)

ohhh hes SOOO cute!! I love the one brown quill!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Jose is gorgeous, where did you get him?

There isn't a half Albino type of hedgehog and Jose definitely is not an Albino. I would say he is a Reverse Pinto.

Love the last photo the blue brings his creaminess out more.

Are you going to keep using Carefesh?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Congratulation on Jose! His color is very interesting! Can't wait to see more pictures of him.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Jose is beautiful!! I love the 1 brown quill too. How unusual & special! He looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He is very unique!  What are you feeding?


----------



## Greg0r13 (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I don't know about the carefresh. he seems to love burrowing in it which I am happy about, but at the same time it's always going in his water bowl and is a very messy clean up. I am debating on switching to a fleece or something that i've seen a lot of your guy's pictures have.

As for the color not being half albino, that was just me saying it because I have never seen a single brown quilled hedgehog where the rest looks albino yet has black eyes .

I got him from an all exotic pet store around me in NJ called Fins, Feathers & Furs. The guy seems extremely knowledgeable and my sister gets her sugar gliders from there and they are great tempered and healthy. He also take every animal to the vet before selling them and they come with a cert. of health.

I'm feeding him what the pet store guy told me to, it is all from Exotic Nutrition. 2 Part Hedgehog complete, 1 Part Insectivore-fare, and a sprinkle of Hedgehog Booster Vitamin Supplement. I haven't attempt any little fruits or snacks yet.

I do have one concern, when he was up and about last night, he was scratching every so often. Maybe once every 10 minutes or so while I was awake, but that was only for about an hour. When he wakes up with the lights on to eat drink and poop before sleeping again, he doesn't scratch at all. I've read that Mites = frantically scratching, this doesn't seem to be the case. Could it just be dry skin? or Quilling since he's a baby? or maybe he doesn't like the bedding?


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is just adorable!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

That one brown quill is so cute! I love it.


----------



## Dutchy (Jan 8, 2011)

I LOVE HIM!!! He's ADORABLE!! I purchased from there to.......I know everybody, BAD, BAD, but the breeders around here seemed kinda shady. Anyways, I can't say one bad thing about fins, feathers & furs, they connected us with our newest member of our family, thorn, and we love him. 

Happy your lovin your new Hedgie!!!


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

Cute hedgehog!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Jose is beautiful! What a super-handsome boy. The one brown quill is pretty cool.
I had Pliny on carefresh for a few months. I did find it kind of dusty (and expensive). Pliny definitely used to itch more before I switched him to liners.
Your little guy might be starting to quill. How old is he?
Hedgies are prone to dry skin. you can try giving him an oatmeal bath and putting a couple of drops of flaxseed oil on his shoulders or in his food (I put Pliny's in his food).


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

I would be curious to see what his babies would look like. Don't ask me why but I always wonder that (Not that i'm gonna breed or anything) He's definitely a cutie. and I would go with ThePliny's advice. Switch to a fleece liner because the bedding might be drying his skin out. The bath wouldn't hurt either


----------

